

ColdFusion security - sakuntala
http://protogenist.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/coldfusion-security/
Security is especially important in web-based applications, such as those you develop in ColdFusion. ColdFusion developers and administrators must fully understand the security risks that could affect their development and runtime environments so they can enable and restrict access appropriately
======
jagermo
what is this? Did you just copy the two paragraphs from some handbook? I miss
additional information, e.g. about known attacks or vulnerabilities.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Yep. They are completely useless posts with stolen content that isn't even any
good. Here's more:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/submitted?id=samayaranjan>

